# Panel Readout



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

At some stage last night I attempted to check the battery status on our 2006 B544 and was suprised to find the indicator panel dead. By switching the 12v off and then back on the panel came to life but had........what I can only describe as.........defaulted and needed input of date/time etc. The problem now is my leisure battery is showing only 78% with a 0.1amp drain and the CHARGE! command is showing under the piccy. 
There is no problem with the 12v habitacion supply it is working okay, both the 85amp leisure batteries meter out at 13.7 across their terminals which is what is showing on one readout on the panel. So I guess the problem is telling the panel what my leisure battery capacity is in the first place? Even now, the following morning the readout is still showing as 78% with a 0.1amp drain (even though I lay there all last night fearful that some alarm was going to wake the dead at any moment) so there appears to be no actual drain on the batteries......Any help would be appreciated as I can't find in the manual what one has to input to the panel.
Mike and Marion


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

I know in ours if the batteries are disconnected the panel will default to a nomianl percentage & flash charge . Needs to have charge from hook up or solar or other to bring panel back up again. This happened to us at a rally in Spain last year. We weren't on hook up but after a few hours of strong sun the solar bought the panel back up to 100%.

Don't know what panel you have but here's the instructions for a DT220 which may help.


5.4.2.2 Set up the installed (nominal) battery capacity for the leisure
battery
Press the “Battery menu” button.
The display will illuminate.
The remaining utilisable leisure battery capacity will now be displayed.
Press the “Set up” menu button and keep it held down for at least 3 s.
The display will change over to battery menu set up mode.
The maximum utilisable leisure battery capacity will now be displayed.
The system uses the “installed (nominal) battery capacity” to calculate
this value.
Now press the “Set up” menu button once again as long as the display is
lit up.
The installed (nominal) leisure battery capacity display will flash.

Standard factory setting: 130 Ah
The nominal battery capacity (e. g. in the event of retrofitting a battery)
can be set up in the 90 Ah to 495 Ah range.
Entering the K100 setting (multiply the K20 setting by 1.125 and use the
result if this has not been entered previously).
Use the “+” or “--” buttons to adjust the setting.
Confirm the entry by pressing “OK”.
The installed (nominal) leisure battery capacity will be displayed continuously.
If the installed battery capacity changes or if the “OK” button in the corresponding
programming menu is pressed, the control and switch panel
of the remaining battery capacity is initially set at 50% and is followed by
a question mark until the battery is fully charged again (e.g. 75 Ah?).
If the installed battery capacity should only be displayed but not adjusted,
you must not press the “OK” button. To leave the menu press one of
the menu buttons (the menu is automatically switched off after 20 seconds).
Press the “OK” button if the display is lit up.
Press the “Battery menu” button when you have completed all of the
entries.
The display will remain illuminated.
The remaining utilisable leisure battery capacity will now be displayed.
The system uses the current leisure battery charge status to calculate
this setting.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Display*

We had a similar problem recently.

I got a small "static" shock from the steering wheel - and discovered that the control panel and 12v system had been turned off.

When i switched it back on, all the settings needed to be re-entered but the battery value could not be set.

I called Armin @ Schaudt in Germany, and he said that putting a load on the 12v system to drain the batts a bit then taking it for a drive or putting back on mains would sort it - it did just that!.

Apparently, in that situation the system is able to re-calculate the battery level.

Remember that the system is only designed to display 80% of the real capacity apparently.

Happy Travels


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Many thanks for both replies. I have to admit I took Hymie's option (the easiest) first and as stated, disconnected the mains, put a load on the leisure batteries, reconnected the mains and hey presto all was back to normal - wonderful. Have kept Burneyinn's, the more detailed instructions just in case! Thanks again.
Marion and Mike


----------

